# What's your user name mean?



## reefman (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, I can guess at a lot of the user names out there, but many have me baffled, so I'll start.
Reefman comes from my many years of SCUBA diving and love of coral reefs.
I've kept reef tanks of live coral, fish and inverts for over 20 years, from tropical to temperate climate tanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2014)

My moniker has been with me for many years, dating back to when I had a boat. The 24th is my birthday.


----------



## cintipam (Apr 25, 2014)

My user name was just the result of a random digit generator and means nothing at all.

(I've never used emoticons before, so I REALLY hope a big old smiley face shows up above!)

Pam in cinti


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 25, 2014)

Fire Fighter and EMT at Station 128. Although I let my EMT certification expire last year and wasn't about to go through the entire testing process again. Its a volunteer company, not paid.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2014)

Life long nickname taken from my last name.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 25, 2014)

"b" is for Bill and "kisel" are the first four letters that spell my last name. I know, I know... borrrring!




But did you catch my avatar? Marine Fighter Attack squadron 542. Among the first Marine outfits to serve in Vietnam. Now that was not boring.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 25, 2014)

The term Sour Grapes, of course, comes from Aesop:



> The Fox and the Grapes​
> 
> ONE hot summer’s day a Fox was strolling through an orchard till he came to a bunch of Grapes just ripening on a vine which had been trained over a lofty branch. “Just the things to quench my thirst,” quoth he. Drawing back a few paces, he took a run and a jump, and just missed the bunch. Turning round again with a One, Two, Three, he jumped up, but with no greater success. Again and again he tried after the tempting morsel, but at last had to give it up, and walked away with his nose in the air, saying: “I am sure they are sour.”
> “IT IS EASY TO DESPISE WHAT YOU CANNOT GET.”



But here I meant it to connote "sour" as in "rotting" or fermenting (like sauerkraut).


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 25, 2014)

Vern's my hubby


----------



## Elmer (Apr 25, 2014)

Elmer
has always been my online moniker, alias, pseudonym since I first jumped on the inter-webs way back in the good ole' days of Prodigy. (does anyone remember prodigy?)

I have used it online, as a video game character alias, even used it when asked by the police.

It comes from my love and admiration of Elmer Fudd. 
"he hunts the rabbit, but never gets the rabbit, but gets up and tries again the next day"
This has been my philosophy through everything I have attempted and endured: sports, music, gardening, life, love, death, wine, food......
And my ink:


----------



## jojabri (Apr 25, 2014)

Really cool thread! Great stories, nice to be able to learn more about folks.

Mine's silly, I have 3 kids, Joseph, Jacob, and Brianna. So Jojabri.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm from Wisconsin and I enjoy drinking (and making!) wine, beer, cocktails, etc...


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is Tom. That's because when I joined in '06 there was no fancy names just SPAMMERS.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine was all I could think of when I signed up here. I really had no intention of sticking around or for that matter sticking with winemaking as I despised wine before I came here and started making it. I was just looking for some information and then my curiosity got going and.......................well, the rest is history, 1 1/2 yrs. later.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not saying where my name comes from or what meaning it has.................


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2014)

Me neither....... :>


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine's been following me around for years, I think it has to do with my creative and artistic nature or maybe my resourcefulness but I'm not quite sure if that exactly correct...
Mike Krafft


----------



## ZippoGeek (Apr 25, 2014)

*"ZippoGeek"*

I'm a geek, and I love Zippo lighters. Thus, I am "Zippogeek."


----------



## plowboy (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been known to jockey a tractor or two around the farm.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 25, 2014)

Kraffty said:


> Mine's been following me around for years, I think it has to do with my creative and artistic nature or maybe my resourcefulness but I'm not quite sure if that exactly correct...
> Mike Krafft



LOL! Now that certainly is crafty Kraffty.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 25, 2014)

As a career fire fighter (27+ years), I have always been into risky sports. I think it just comes with the professional mentality. In my youth, more so. For many years, I was an avid whitewater kayaker. For some reason, one good friend of mine, when he saw me coming down a rapid, would yell, "Danger! Danger!", like the robot from Lost in Space. It stuck, and I've been known as DangerDave ever since.

And that was many years before that idiot on Survivor stole it.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is very pedestrian. First name Craig and I am A Mason by name and choice. 1957 is the year my mom's favorite son was born.


----------



## Thig (Apr 25, 2014)

When I went to work right out of college there were 3 Mike's in our office. I was the last one there so they truncated my last name Thigpen to Thig and it stuck.


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2014)

We'll, I got mine cuz my Dad liked it!!!!! And I use it always cuz if it was left up to my Mom, I would be a Shirley


----------



## Rodnboro (Apr 25, 2014)

My name is Rodney and I live in Statesboro, GA. Some locals call Statesboro "the boro" Rod-n-boro


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in the alarm business and have people tell me I have a doctorate in alarm repair.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm really enjoying this thread. Some names I guessed correctly. Others, not so much.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 25, 2014)

An old friend once said to me: "it's the Ray way or the Highway baby!" when discussing something that I felt rather strongly about. It's been my online handle ever since.


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok. I'll bore you now. First name is Roger. 80465 is my zip code. I was getting sick of trying to find a unique name so this seems to work. 

Please proceed with your life.


----------



## Duster (Apr 25, 2014)

Why hasn't somebody thought of this topic before now.
Great thread!
Mine is simple and boring.
My legal name is Dustin, I've went by Dusty or Dust or Duster ever since I was blowing the powder out of my pampers.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## cocroach (Apr 25, 2014)

In junior high, a classmate erased a few letters of my name which was written on the chalkboard and replaced it with letters that ended up spelling "Cocroach". My friends have called me that since. Not such a cute name, but it stuck and I like it.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 25, 2014)

In my sophomore year in college, we had grain parties made in my waste basket. My uncle had stored a butt ugly Hawaiian shirt at my parents which I took back to school and wore at the Friday night grain parties. My future fraternity pledge brothers began to call me Don Ho, shortened to Ho, which became my fraternity nickname when I pledged the fraternity which is the second half of my moniker.

Having met my wife at a fraternity party in college, she still calls me Ho to this day.....


----------



## Arne (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is pretty tough, I have found nobody else on the net using it. Arne, my middle name.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 25, 2014)

Well at the time I decided on vacuumpumpman - mainly I knew alot about the vacuum system. Yes some of you teased me - with such a long name and soo many U and P's. I was thinking of changing it to AIO - but why change now ??


----------



## Arne (Apr 25, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> Fire Fighter and EMT at Station 128. Although I let my EMT certification expire last year and wasn't about to go through the entire testing process again. Its a volunteer company, not paid.


 
Seems to be quite a few of us fire fighters on here. I have been volunteering for about 35 years. Still keep the EMT liscence, tho. Let it go once and the rest of the company kinda got on me about it and renewed it. Now during the day we are lucky to have one old guy(me) and a pretty good new one around if something medical comes down. Got a couple more being certified now, tho. We are quite a ways from any help, but if we call, the paid crews are quick to respond. Nice to have some paramedics show when we need them. We are all EMT's. Anybody want to volunteer, most places have a spot for you. Pay isn't anything, but sometimes you go home feeling pretty good inside. Arne.


----------



## windshield_king (Apr 25, 2014)

I install automotive glass


----------



## zalai (Apr 25, 2014)

I was born and raised in Hungary in a county called Zala . With the i on the end means someone from Zala .


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 25, 2014)

this IS a great thread. Some of these names i have pondered over trying to figure them out. Especially Hokaspig and Thig.

Like Elmer, I have used mine since the days of Prodigy. Simple and boring. Lori, who lives in Texas. The 'Lone Star State'.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> An old friend once said to me: "it's the Ray way or the Highway baby!" when discussing something that I felt rather strongly about. It's been my online handle ever since.


 
 Well, at least you are not like my father. With him, it was always HIS WAY (no highway option)




cmason1957 said:


> Mine is very pedestrian. First name Craig and I am A Mason by name and choice. 1957 is the year my mom's favorite son was born.


 
 So, any chance that I might get my hands on some of that Templar Treasure? 



zalai said:


> I was born and raised in Hungary in a county called Zala . With the i on the end means someone from Zala .


 
Is that anywhere near Vezprem?



My User name is simply my first name and the first initial of my last name. I know, boring!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 28, 2014)

Anthony Salvador Fertitta Tororice was simply too long.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 28, 2014)

It is a play on words, I am a quilter, by hobby and profession. I also dye fabric. No nick-nacks or collections for me, I used to have only one thing I collected, fabric! Now I also seem to be getting quite a collection of wines! I have loved reading this thread.


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> Mine is very pedestrian. First name Craig and I am A Mason by name and choice. 1957 is the year my mom's favorite son was born.


 


And by nature??

Mine is a pretty simple also, Scott is my middle name.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 28, 2014)

Scott said:


> And by nature??
> 
> Mine is a pretty simple also, Scott is my middle name.



By nature, well I suppose so.




JohnT said:


> So, any chance that I might get my hands on some of that Templar Treasure?



Yes, yes you can. Just as soon as we find The Lost Symbol that Dan Brown talks about.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 28, 2014)

Wild for my last name 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 28, 2014)

When I started making wine, we lived on Fighting Town Creek, a national trout stream in N. Ga. Too long for a label so FTC Wines. Now living in SW Fl, FTC stands for "From The Cellar" Roy


----------



## reefman (Apr 28, 2014)

fabrictodyefor said:


> It is a play on words, I am a quilter, by hobby and profession. I also dye fabric. No nick-nacks or collections for me, I used to have only one thing I collected, fabric! Now I also seem to be getting quite a collection of wines! I have loved reading this thread.


My wife collects fabric too!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 28, 2014)

STORY TIME

Mine was an evolution over many, many years. When I was selling cars (In Minnesota) we had to boom of all the cars. The sales manager saw the size of my boots (14) and was amazed. Knowing I was also a musician he started calling me "The Big Shoe". People being lazy and all it got shortened to just Shoe. I used it because people always seemed to remember it so it stuck. One of my lines to Phone customers was "Don't forget to ask for Shoe when you come in. if you forget my name, just look down, it will come to you. Someone came in and asked for ****... I stopped using that line 
I've had many variations but someone at work started calling me Scooby Shoe and when I was looking for a gamer tag to use on RockBand Shoebiedoo was the closest thing available. 

I've used it ever since.


----------



## zalai (Apr 28, 2014)

```
Is that anywhere near Vezprem?
```
Hi JohnT ,
Yes Veszprem is a neighbouring county to Zala .


----------



## Turock (Apr 29, 2014)

Turock--or Turok--"Son of Stone." He was a comic character of the 40's and 50's who my brother remembers. I don't quite recall hm, but one day I was looking for a video game character name and my brother suggested it because he always like Turok.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 29, 2014)

reefman said:


> Okay, I can guess at a lot of the user names out there, but many have me baffled, so I'll start.
> Reefman comes from my many years of SCUBA diving and love of coral reefs.
> I've kept reef tanks of live coral, fish and inverts for over 20 years, from tropical to temperate climate tanks.



Great thread, Doug.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 29, 2014)

I live in Olustee Florida (and in alabama) and my nick name is Buster - Olustee bus


----------



## Enologo (Apr 30, 2014)

Enologo=Wine maker in Italian, which I'm working to become with the help of the great people on this forum.


----------



## Turock (Apr 30, 2014)

olusteebus--and here I thought you were a bus driver. LOL


----------



## Dugger (Apr 30, 2014)

Nothing deep about mine - my sister-in-law started calling me Dugger when I first met my wife's family 44 years ago, and she still does. Being an engineer, I have no imagination so decided to use that!


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 30, 2014)

mine is simple I like peaches but am just getting around in making a peach wine


----------



## sgtdean68w (May 1, 2014)

Mine is simple as well. I'm a combat medic (68W) who is also a Sgt. Dean is my last name


----------



## LoneStarLori (May 1, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Anthony Salvador Fertitta Tororice was simply too long.



Any relation to Tillman Fertitta who owns 1/2 of Texas and then some?*Forbes on Tillman*


----------



## REDRUM (May 1, 2014)

Red... rum... red... rum...






Doesn't mean anything personally other than a tribute to a good film ... and I like red wine and follow local football team Adelaide United - 'The Reds'


----------



## blumentopferde (May 1, 2014)

blumentopferde is german and means "flowerpot earth".
"blumentopf" means flower pot, "erde" means earth, "pferde" means horses. So mispronounced my name means blumento-horses. It's from a joke i know from kindergarten


----------



## seth8530 (May 1, 2014)

Nothing special about mine, just the internet user name I have used since way back in 2000.

BTW, I watched the shining two nights ago....


----------



## REDRUM (May 1, 2014)

Well you gotta kick back every now and again...
All work and no play makes Seth a dull boy!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 1, 2014)

blumentopferde said:


> blumentopferde is german and means "flowerpot earth".
> "blumentopf" means flower pot, "erde" means earth, "pferde" means horses. So mispronounced my name means blumento-horses. It's from a joke i know from kindergarten



I have been reading this as "flower-horse" for a long time. I never bothered to think about what that extra "-to-" was doing in the middle there. I just figured it was some German thing I didn't understand!


----------



## tonyt (May 9, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Any relation to Tillman Fertitta who owns 1/2 of Texas and then some?*Forbes on Tillman*



Yep. He's my mother's cousin.


----------



## Elkdog (May 9, 2014)

Mines just a nickname my hunting buddies gave me.


----------



## poptop (May 25, 2014)

Mines pretty self explanatory , uncorking a fresh bottle is one of my favourite things to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## mikewatkins727 (May 25, 2014)

About 7 years, faced with creating a username, something that I could remember easily, I settled on my name plus house number. Use the KISS principle.


----------



## PamNoir (Oct 14, 2014)

My name isn't really Pam, but I love Pinot Noir


----------



## 697713132 (Oct 14, 2014)

all I wanted was to learn to make wine,,, not war,, sorry


----------



## bmwr75 (Oct 14, 2014)

It is a motorcycle. a BMW R75. I own a 1975 model.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 15, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Wow. I wonder what civilization will be like when you are let out of the corner! Julie????


 
I think it will be a long time....LOL


----------



## reefman (Oct 15, 2014)

Julie,
My apologies for starting this thread.


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2014)

reefman said:


> Julie,
> My apologies for starting this thread.


 
You don't have to apologize, I have truly enjoyed the comments, well except one


----------



## reefman (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, there are still a few hundred folks out there that have not shared their username origins. Don't care if they are boring or over the top, lets hear them!


----------



## zimmer2 (Oct 15, 2014)

my last name but used to much so starting using zimmer2 as my second choice


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2014)

Julie said:


> We'll, I got mine cuz my Dad liked it!!!!! And I use it always cuz if it was left up to my Mom, I would be a Shirley



Shirley, you can't be serious. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A5t5_O8hdA[/ame]




Enologo said:


> Enologo=Wine maker in Italian, which I'm working to become with the help of the great people on this forum.



I'm curious: How does one become Italian.


----------



## reefman (Oct 15, 2014)

One of my favorite movies. I love those types of comedies.


----------



## reefman (Oct 15, 2014)

zimmer2 said:


> my last name but used to much so starting using zimmer2 as my second choice



I have more than one user name as well. I have one for each hobby. it's the only way to keep my email organized. I have a corresponding email address for each user name also.


----------



## maurtis (Oct 15, 2014)

Maurtis was my WoW user name years ago. When faced with creating a user to play the game, I was re-reading On A Pale Horse at the time and Death's steed was named Mortis. So I just used a variation of that. A decade later and I am still using the name, but have long since kicked the Warcrack addiction.


----------



## reefman (Oct 15, 2014)

697713132 said:


> ok no more idiot questions from you idiots that gets this idiot in trouble
> thank you so very much reefman,,,,, lol
> so sorry Julie,,



not to worry, most of us guys didn't. we just put on the front for Julie.


----------



## Gowers Choice (Oct 15, 2014)

A call back to when Mr. Gower the druggist hits the bottle hard after his son dies of influenza in the old Christmas movie "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2014)

Folks, I just stumbled upon this thread and could not believe what one member thought was exceptable to post on a public forum. Not just posting and later thinking whoops but pushing it to the limits. I really don't like doing this and like to give people a long leash but this member has been voted off the island.


----------



## francois_du_nord (Oct 15, 2014)

On a musky fishing trip in Canada long long ago, my brother in law and I were bored to tears: hot, still and NO action. We started a schtick where he was Guy (say Geee with a French accent) and I was Francois. We were the crazy Francais Canadien guide du bois du nord (guides of the north woods). We told stories about the 3 toed loon, bear mouthwash and the like. It must have been sunstroke, but we entertained ourselves. And a legend was born.

15 years later, my mother calls me Francois , and no one in my family would blink if you called me Francois to my face. My niece's boyfriend said to my niece about 6 months ago: "I think it's neat how your uncle Francois' nickname is Marty."

I started using Francois on a Musky board, and since now I live in Minnesota, and fish often in the north woods, Du Nord is a perfect last name. 

Best, Fran


----------



## JohnT (Oct 16, 2014)

francois_du_nord said:


> On a musky fishing trip in Canada long long ago, my brother in law and I were bored to tears: hot, still and NO action. We started a schtick where he was Guy (say Geee with a French accent) and I was Francois. We were the crazy Francais Canadien guide du bois du nord (guides of the north woods). We told stories about the 3 toed loon, bear mouthwash and the like. It must have been sunstroke, but we entertained ourselves. And a legend was born.
> 
> 15 years later, my mother calls me Francois , and no one in my family would blink if you called me Francois to my face. My niece's boyfriend said to my niece about 6 months ago: "I think it's neat how your uncle Francois' nickname is Marty."
> 
> ...


 

I especially like your avatar (from Monte Python and the Holy Grail). 

"I Fart in your general direction you English KANIGGOTS!"


----------



## Fsim (Oct 16, 2014)

Well there were 4 of us that used to hang together and we all had the same first name Fran or Francis which ever you prefer. So the other guys in our took the first three letters of the last name and developed our nicknames. Sim (Simeone) Med (medori) Imp (Impieri) and of course Aunt Franny for the girl's mom in our group. Notice the last names and you see why I make wine!!

Hahaha good stuff..


----------



## winegary (Oct 16, 2014)

A few years ago we went an a family vacation. And with the festive mood of the evening I had a few glasses of wine as were others. Until now no one had seen me drink more than one. A good time was had by all and the next day I was asked if WineGary could come out and play again. It stuck and it seemed to fit.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Oct 16, 2014)

I gotta red boat................in NY


----------



## MrsJones (Oct 16, 2014)

Mine is just my new last name - was married three years ago and just these last months I finally finished switching all my documentation to reflect the new name. It's so generic that it makes a good un-identifiable username in forums.

P.s. Maurtis - I'm also a recovering WoW addict.


----------



## francois_du_nord (Oct 16, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I especially like your avatar (from Monte Python and the Holy Grail).
> 
> "I Fart in your general direction you English KANIGGOTS!"



John,

Absolutely. I love that scene! The avatar is related to my status as an "Animal trough wiper", the subject of the castle guard's derision. 

Best, Fran


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 20, 2014)

maurtis said:


> I was re-reading On A Pale Horse at the time and Death's steed was named Mortis. .



I have not thought of that series in years! Incarnations. Makes me want to read them again...


----------



## cooldood (Oct 20, 2014)

If you met me you wouldn't have to ask 




































actually I drive a ski DOO 
and it is my user name on another site


----------

